#ubuntu-laptop 2007-05-21
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-laptop.log
<melsu> /leave
<NokiaN80> hi I need help please
<NokiaN80> I need help please, I am trying to install Ubuntu on my laptop, I got this message: " there was an error starting the GNOME setting Daemon. Somethings such as themes, sounds or backgrounds may not work correctly. what went wrong?
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-laptop.log
<kermitus> hey what do you guys label you external drives when your low on space in your laptop drive? so you can install apps to the external drive.. with the live cd I used casper-rw but I am not sure what to use now that Ubuntu is installed to my laptop now
#ubuntu-laptop 2007-05-22
<dave00989> hey all
<toocrazypt> hi
#ubuntu-laptop 2007-05-23
<dave00989> hey all....do u knowanything about Intel HDA sound cards on toshiba laptops
<crimsun> yes, what do you need?
<crimsun> bah, ELAG
<rockbasil> hello everyone can someone give me a hand with this tx1000
<rockbasil> ?
<rockbasil> can anyone help with some advanced battery management questions?
<rockbasil> I am trying to configure my battery consumption on my laptop and I want to know how much voltage my cpu/hard drive/ and fan consume.  How do I do this?
<dave66554> hey is anyone about?
<rockbasil> me
<rockbasil> are you around dave66554?
<rockbasil> I am trying to configure my battery consumption on my laptop and I want to know how much voltage my cpu/hard drive/ and fan consume.  How do I do this?
<dave66554> hi
<dave66554> hey man im looking for help myself........if i were u dont fiddle with those settings
<dave66554> anyone about?
<dave66554> eeellllooooo
<dave66554> eeeellllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo help
<Nailor> ...
<dave66554> hi! :)
<dave66554> can you help me?
<dave00989> hhhhhhhhhhhhhhheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeellllllllllllllllllllllllllllllooo
<Nailor> Hi. This is not a support channel.
<Nailor> You won't get any more support shouting
<Nailor> Please direct your problems to #ubuntu, which is the main support channel
<Nailor> This channel is for the use of the laptop testing team
<dave00989> i was just saying hi... ;)
<Nailor> You can say hi using 2 letters
<Heag> Hi, I have Compaq Presario 2100 and my CPU usage is 100% :(
<Heag> I have got Ubuntu 7.04
#ubuntu-laptop 2007-05-24
<gilang> do u know how to wake computer from suspend?seems not working..
<Heag> hi :D
<Heag> http://www.bittibuumi.com/index.php?menu=f&ubuntu=1 <- My laptop :D
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-laptop.log
#ubuntu-laptop 2007-05-25
<Akuma_> does the dell laptop support 3d accelaration?
<crimsun> yes.
<crimsun> presuming you mean the Inspiron E1505 N
<Akuma_> i do. i'm looking at the inspiron e1505 tests on the laptop testing team's wiki pages - are there significant differences with the N version?
<crimsun> I don't know, I've not used that model, though I have some experience with its audio chipset & driver.
<Akuma_> thanks
<Akuma_> crimsun: do you know of a similar test page for dell's offer?
<crimsun> what do you mean by "similar test page for dell's offer?"
#ubuntu-laptop 2007-05-27
<carutsu> hello I've bought a HP nx7400
<carutsu> it works mostly nice and doing what the site says i was able to fix almost all the issues (video ones actually), well i need o ask something, 1)How do i turn off bluetooth as it's bounded with the same key (most likelly design fault) but im sure i can turn it of by software, but how?, and 2)My sound buttons were detected fine and were working until i enabled XKB as i do need letters such as , but that turned out the keys, any solution?
<carutsu> *with the same key as wireless card
<carutsu> mmm, not support eh, not even  for laptop specific topics?
#ubuntu-laptop 2008-05-25
<rojo> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=795327  it appears that aggressive power saving in APM is unduly increasing the load cycle count on laptops with hard drives with faulty firmware.
<rojo> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5031046 is a better thread
<pwnguin> apm?
#ubuntu-laptop 2009-05-21
<mauulate> hi, can someone help me to install the audio drivers
<mauulate> I am not getting any audio at all
#ubuntu-laptop 2009-05-24
<reinier> hello anybody with a dell mini 9?
<harp> hello :)
<harp> I have Sony VAIO VGN-FZ240E  . Will I meat some difficultes after migration on Ubuntu 9.04 ?
#ubuntu-laptop 2014-05-21
<wilhelm1> Hi tsimpson
#ubuntu-laptop 2014-05-24
<xsspants> So i had a bug with an AMD a4-5000 laptop where the backlight control in unity wasn't working.  I narrowed it down to the backlight being controlled by /sys/class/backlight/radeon_bl0/brightness             ...   value 1-255
<xsspants> is there a way to fix the backlight control widget to aim to that value?
